# Mini Marquee: Pirates of the Caribbean



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Shane and Jeff revisit an older DVD release from Buena Vista Home Entertainment - Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl. Why go back and look at an old release? Simple. The answer is Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest, which the duo also review. Stay tuned after the show for a [...]

More...


----------

